# Baio is sick?



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Im just posting because i think baio is sick. Baio is my female fantail pigeons for those that havent heard of her. for the last 24 hours she has been mostly standing with her tail down, or sitting with her tail down. 

What has also gotten me worried is that her droppings are very watery now, with urates, and lessening quantity of fecal matter. The fecal matter is bright dark green (if there is such a color), and when I have smeared it out it contains minimal particles (suggestive of minimal intake). 

here is the link to pictures of bird and droppings. 

http://s906.photobucket.com/albums/ac269/kamzi/


The only reason i have to doubt that she is sick is that she is a little nervous at the moment, as Bong Bong and Baio are now officially 'flirting'. Maybe that is making her droppings loose and her less inclined to eat? Nerves from 'first dates'? 

She would be due to have an egg now, based on that the previous was laid about a month ago

cheers for your input, 

susie/kamz

p.s she was last treated for cocci about 2 weeks ago. 

Medications I have on hand: 
ciprofloxacin
metronidazole
augmentin duo
trimethoprim/sulfa
a few other randoms
nilstat


if she doesnt improve, i can take her on the vet on friday, i am just apprehensive of taking her to a pigeon vet given the outbreak within victoria of PMV and its high mortality/contagious nature.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know fantails, but it sounds like she's due to lay. Egg poops are a whole different consistency (and smell) than normal. Please don't medicate unless you know specifically what's wrong.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

thank your cyreen for your response. I Wouldnt medicate without some consultation with either experienced people of this site, or my avian vet. 

She is doing the whole blinking more often thing as well, and is just different in behaviour and droppings to every other time she has laid eggs. Her tail is now generally down, and she is not flying as much. 

Her poops generally are whoppers, but not this loose, and always with substance in the droppings. These droppings are very abnormal for her.


She is sitting down a LOT more than usual.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Is she breathing odd or is there any swelling in her bottom area? Is it possible she may be egg bound?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

cyreen, i hereby dub thee the egg whisperer! Baio just laid an egg! 

Maybe that made her not hungry. Who knows? neway, i'll watch for a second egg and keep[ an eye on that egg and future droppings in the next couple of days. 

Egg seems entirely normal. Ta

Thanks for your advice again, it was spot on 

susie


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol ~ Just glad everything is good! That egg takes up a lot of space in there and one of the symptoms of egg binding is abnormal poops or constipation.


----------

